

Headphones and Coffee - zdw
http://www.marco.org/2014/02/03/headphones-and-coffee

======
dognotdog
What makes these headphones an order of magnitude more expensive than
venerable work horses like the HD-25 ([http://en-de.sennheiser.com/on-ear-dj-
headphones-hd-25-1-ii](http://en-de.sennheiser.com/on-ear-dj-headphones-
hd-25-1-ii))?

